# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Doolhof van therapieën

## User3

Goedenavond,

Graag wil ik advies over een passende therapie bij mijn situatie.
Mijn onzekerheid beheerst mijn leven en ik wil dat die onzekerheid gereduceerd gaat worden naar een acceptabel level. Waar mijn enorme onzekerheid vandaan komt weet ik niet. Een klein gedeelte zal wel aangeleerd zijn omdat ik een deel van mijn onzekerheid ook bij mijn moeder terugzie. 

Op mijn werk ben in vrijwel niet onzeker. Ik doe mijn werk goed en dit is terug te zien in de resultaten van mijn team. Ik ben helaas net ontslagen en zelfs dit brengt mij niet aan het twijfelen over mijn capaciteiten, bijna zelfs arrogant dus. Ga geen confrontatie uit de weg. Het contrast met mijn onzekerheid privé is enorm.

* Continu zoek ik bevestiging van de mensen om me heen. Als mijn vriend 1 dag niet zegt dat hij van me houdt, me lief, aardig, leuk of mooi vindt, slaat mijn hoofd op hol. Ik kan niet stoppen met piekeren waarom hij niet meer van me houdt. Want als hij 1 dag niet zegt dat hij van me houdt, dan houdt hij in mijn hoofd ook niet meer van me. Zelfs als hij net een leuke verrassing geregeld heeft bijv. 
* Ook ben ik erg jaloers. Als hij met een andere vrouw staat te praten en iets dichterbij leunt omdat hij haar niet kan verstaan door de harde muziek, is hij in mijn ogen aan het flirten omdat hij niet meer gelukkig is met mij. Het blijft dan niet bij piekeren en malen, maar ik pak mijn spullen om bij hem weg te gaan. Jaloers gedrag vertoon ik in mindere maten ook bij mijn vriendinnen. 
* Wanneer ik mijn vriend een WhatApp verstuur, kijk ik zeer geregeld op mijn telefoon om te kijken of hij het bericht al gelezen heeft en wanneer hij het laatst online was. Als hij niet snel genoeg reageert, dan heeft hij het niet druk op zijn werk, maar negeert hij me omdat hij van me af wil. Ook dit doe ik bij vriendinnen in mindere maten. 
* Ik claim enorm. Als hij met collega's of vrienden wil afspreken, of een avond alleen wil zijn, sla ik weer aan het malen en overannalyseren. Mijn hoofd staat nooit stil! Dit malen stopt niet tot ik hem weer de vraag stel waarom hij niet graag bij me is. 
* Omdat ik mezelf inmiddels bijna gek heb verklaard door al mijn piekeren, durf ik er met hem vaak niet over te praten. Ik heb namelijk al ingevuld dat hij geen relatie met me wil als hij weet hoe 'gek' ik ben. 
* Ook durf ik vragen niet te stellen, omdat ik bang ben voor het antwoord wat gaat volgen (alle mogelijke antwoorden heb ik namelijk al bedacht..)

Mijn vriend heeft mij geen enkele reden gegeven om onzeker te zijn. Ik leg een enorme druk op hem door hem met mijn onzekerheid op te zadelen en dit is ook niet de eerste relatie waarin ik dit gedrag ten toon spreid. Als het mogelijk was met jezelf een relatie te hebben, zou ik heel erg moe van mezelf worden 

Afgelopen week heb ik de relatie verbroken omdat ik meende dat hij minder van mij hield dan ik van hem. Of je überhaupt minder of meer van iemand kan houden! Je houdt van iemand of niet! De dag erna had ik enorme spijt van mijn besluit. Ik heb hem dit aangegeven en gezegd dat ik hem meer ruimte wil geven en aan mezelf ga werken. Morgen hoor ik of hij nog verder met me wil. Of morgen nu positief of negatief uitpakt, ik wil mezelf veranderen. Maar alleen kan ik dit niet, ik ben namelijk 35 als ik het alleen had gekund was ik er al vanaf, want ik vind het zeer irritant!! Van een afstand kan ik zien dat ik destructief handel door mijn onzekerheid en dat ik in een vicieuze cirkel zit waardoor mijn onzekerheid alleen maar zal groeien als deze relatie mijn gedrag niet overleeft, maar in the heat of the moment ben ik alle contact met de realiteit kwijt. Normaal ben ik een vrouw met een gezond stel hersens, deze blijken op non-actief te staan als mijn hoofd weer de overhand neemt. 

2 maal eerder heb ik therapie gehad, helaas heeft dit mijn onzekerheid niet kunnen verminderen.

Lang verhaal, maar hopelijk kunnen jullie me aangeven waar ik hulp zoeken moet.

Bedankt alvast!

----------

